# need a cooling pad for Sony 15.6 inch laptop under 1000



## yashxxx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi guys!
I need a cooling pad for Sony 15.6 inch laptop under 1000.
So please suggest me some good cooling pads which actually work.
Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

Cooler Master NotePal CMC3 -800.

Link:Cooler Master NotePal CMC3 - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Notepal or deepcool which ever you like.


----------

